
Attic: The Holy Grail of Backups - rsync
http://www.stavros.io/posts/holy-grail-backups/
======
rsync
Obligatory: rsync.net (since November) has full, native[1] support for both
attic and borg.

HN Readers' discount. Just email.

[1] As in, borg and attic on the server side, and no need to do silly
workarounds like mounting over sshFS...

